# My Stuff



## marc4pt0

It's been a little bit, and there's a lot to show.


----------



## Lpn562

Work of art!


----------



## marc4pt0




----------



## marc4pt0




----------



## marc4pt0




----------



## marc4pt0

The Billipps. A couple have gone, and a new-ish one arrived


----------



## marc4pt0




----------



## Barmoley

Those Billipps look nice, never held one.


----------



## leminh247

that kato is amazing


----------



## Gjackson98

Beautiful collection!


----------



## milkbaby

All great! Really dig the looks of the western Kato and the Billip suji at the bottom of the family pic.


----------



## marc4pt0




----------



## marc4pt0




----------



## marc4pt0




----------



## marc4pt0




----------



## YG420

Some awesome stuff there!


----------



## marc4pt0




----------



## marc4pt0




----------



## ThinMan

You have too many knives. Send some to me.

Awesome collection now even awesomer.


----------



## marc4pt0




----------



## valgard

breaking the internet


----------



## marc4pt0




----------



## tkern

Good to see you back.


----------



## McMan

Whoah!

Also, well done


----------



## BoostedGT

Nice Comet, is it one of the wide bevel honyaki ones? How do you like it?


----------



## marc4pt0

BoostedGT said:


> Nice Comet, is it one of the wide bevel honyaki ones? How do you like it?



Yes it is. And I’m a huge fan of it. Fit and finish is silky and on point. The dimensions on this particular one (230 x 59mm) are just perfect for me. Add in Trey’s legendary performance and this knife sits among the best.


----------



## BoostedGT

marc4pt0 said:


> Yes it is. And I’m a huge fan of it. Fit and finish is silky and on point. The dimensions on this particular one (230 x 59mm) are just perfect for me. Add in Trey’s legendary performance and this knife sits among the best.


 His knives are dreamy, really hard to catch.


----------



## marc4pt0

Tanaka Tsubaya B1 240:


----------



## marc4pt0

Mazaki 210:


----------



## ThinMan

marc4pt0 said:


> Tanaka Tsubaya B1 240:
> 
> 
> View attachment 54788
> View attachment 54789
> View attachment 54790
> View attachment 54791
> View attachment 54792
> View attachment 54793



Is that the KU one?

If so, I have one and think it’s awesome and underrated. 

How do you like yours?


----------



## marc4pt0

ThinMan said:


> Is that the KU one?
> 
> If so, I have one and think it’s awesome and underrated.
> 
> How do you like yours?




It is the KU version, and you're 100% correct. It is such an amazing knive. Very much underrated for sure, but that may be a good thing. Made it easy to get. At one point I actually had 2. This one is a total keeper though.


----------



## marc4pt0

Haburn 250mm gyuto in Ian's secret ware resistant tool steel. Just a powerful cutter. One of the very few knives I've kept that's over 230mm.


----------



## marc4pt0

And a Mario 230mm stainless gyuto. One of only 2 stainless gyutos I have, and the only one that doesn't have a carbon core. Such a great tool to have in a daily kit.


----------



## marc4pt0

Some Konosuke Fujiyama steel:


----------



## milkbaby

Blanket like to all pics... I really am jealous of how nice your pics come out. Of course all the knives are cool too! Only two stainless is interesting too. <twothumbsup>


----------



## Barmoley

Hey Marc, always wondered how do you feel about Konosuke Fujiyama knives, not clear if you like them or not......


----------



## Anton

Man 
You’ve gone on a serious spree ! You remind me of me before kids


----------



## BoostedGT

That Konosuke collection


----------



## marc4pt0

Some more Halcyon Forge goodness:


----------



## marc4pt0

This one made out from 1.2419.05 carbon steel has some lovely banding: 











And the first one that seriously turned me on to Joe's work:


----------



## marc4pt0

Jelle Hazenberg has been growing by leaps and bounds. Still a gentleman, he makes some very fun knives


----------



## marc4pt0

Speaking of gentlemen, Benjamin of Kamon knives certainly comes to mind:


----------



## marc4pt0

Old school badass Tansu gyuto that is still among my favorites from Mert:


----------



## mack

This collection is so unreal! Thanks for showing!


Mack.


----------



## labor of love

marc4pt0 said:


> Tanaka Tsubaya B1 240:
> 
> 
> View attachment 54788
> View attachment 54789
> View attachment 54790
> View attachment 54791
> View attachment 54792
> View attachment 54793


Really want one of these one day.


----------



## marc4pt0

If you haven't heard of Alex Horn you're definitely missing out. 
A pair of 52100 integral gyutos (200nm and 230mm respectively) :


----------



## Unique98

marc4pt0 said:


> Some Konosuke Fujiyama steel:
> 
> View attachment 54843



That’s a huge collection of Fujiyama It must have been not easy to come to this pint right?


----------



## Godslayer

marc4pt0 said:


> Old school badass Tansu gyuto that is still among my favorites from Mert:
> 
> 
> View attachment 54901
> View attachment 54902
> View attachment 54903
> View attachment 54904
> View attachment 54905
> View attachment 54906
> View attachment 54907



I'm old when did mert tansu become old school lol, still a seriously epic knife... Man I want/need a new one


----------



## marc4pt0

Godslayer said:


> I'm old when did mert tansu become old school lol, still a seriously epic knife... Man I want/need a new one




It's about 4 to 5 years old now. Not TOO old school I suppose. His new work just looks amazing


----------



## marc4pt0

When I saw hattorichop post this like 5 years ago I knew I had to have it. The handle is just perfect for the Fujiyama aesthetic.


----------



## marc4pt0

Xerxes Primus 230mm gyuto:


----------



## marc4pt0

Updated Halcyon gang pics:


----------



## marc4pt0

I’m a bit of a fan when it comes to Joe’s work at Halcyon Forge. But this one below has completely re-written my love affair with knives in general. It fires on all pistons and has me starting to think I Don’t want so many knives anymore. In fact it was the final straw to “make” me feel ok about unloading a few knives that I thought I never would. Yes, I needed to raise funds for other upcoming expenses/events that I didn’t want to tap into savings for, and I rode the fence hard before pulling the trigger. But it was this specific knife that kind of pushed me fwd. 

Quoted from Joe’s website:


“225 x 53mm, this is a wrought iron gyuto with 1.2513 core. This steel is similar to Blue 1. The core steel 1.2513/TWR is an old steel that has not been manufactured since the 70s. There will be very few of these to come out of the shop. I would not consider this to fall into my workhorse category, I would say this is middleweight. This knife has a Kasumi finish done by myself on Japanese natural stones.... This handle is ancient bog oak that has been carbon dated to 3,000-5,000 years ago. The ferrule is African Blackwood and the spacer is missouri whitetail antler. The handle is D-shaped”


----------



## valgard

That tuxedo gyuto is such a babe!


----------



## JoBone

Sweet !!!


----------



## marc4pt0

This Comet gyuto with matching Cody saya actually sat on bst for a surprisingly long time (in bst time). I was surprised, and have to say a lot of members here missed out.
Of course if falls to personal preferences and taste. This one fires on all the above for me. Definitely one of my favorite purchases this year.
I'm on vacation with the family, and it's what I've used the most thus far. Of course part of that is because it's New to me.
But anyways, 217 x 57mm forged 52100 with African black wood and cocobolo handle.
It's already developing a beautiful blue patina, exposing some even more beautiful alloy banding (see below).


----------



## Corradobrit1

The patina I've been getting on my Comet W2 Honyaki's is other worldly. Something about Trey's HT that really clicks.


----------



## marc4pt0

Corradobrit1 said:


> The patina I've been getting on my Comet W2 Honyaki's is other worldly. Something about Trey's HT that really clicks.




I agree. Some really beautiful patina on his work


----------



## Stnakamu

marc4pt0 said:


> It's been a little bit, and there's a lot to show.
> 
> View attachment 54558
> View attachment 54559
> View attachment 54560


Beauty


----------



## JBsmoove

Shameless. Absolutely shameless.


----------



## marc4pt0

Shameless indeed.

And here's some more shamelessness


Konosuke Fujiyama Funayuki B2 247x53mm


----------



## marc4pt0

Mazaki Kurouchi Nashiji gyutos


----------



## thebradleycrew

Perfect dimensions, Marc. Love Trey's work, too. If you go to sell it (why would you?) let me know!


----------



## pennman

What we need to see is your storage system for this awesome collection.


----------



## marc4pt0

If only it was as cool as the the knives themselves. 

Most reside in the basement laundry room, in a cabinet out of reach from wife and children. But all get rotated thoroughly. 

In the hopefully near future I plan to build a wife approved wood/ glass display case to hang on the dining room wall. We're both pretty excited for this. 

But for now (this is about 3/4 of them) :


----------



## marc4pt0

Rader 5-Steel Damascus gyuto, 229x52mm:


----------



## marc4pt0

Same Rader, with saya:


----------



## Barmoley

Marc, you are such a show off. You should be ashamed of yourself..... Beautiful knife. How are you liking it in use?

Forgot to say, you take beautiful pictures too...


----------



## marc4pt0

Barmoley said:


> Marc, you are such a show off. You should be ashamed of yourself..... Beautiful knife. How are you liking it in use?
> 
> Forgot to say, you take beautiful pictures too...




Funny you should say that. I'm always a Bit reticent posting pics as I don't want to come across as a show off. I'm really just interested in sharing and discussing cool knives. Outside of forums and ig, I have no outlets to do this. It's truly a love affair, which in a sense I enjoy showing (off).

This new (to me) Rader is really impressive. I honestly can't help but continually admire it. I sharpened it for the first time today and am completely impressed at how quickly it took a screaming sharp edge. Plus with the etching I gave it it has this wonderful blue hue to it that's somewhat mesmerizing. Sadly I can't capture this in photos though.


----------



## Barmoley

marc4pt0 said:


> Funny you should say that. I'm always a Bit reticent posting pics as I don't want to come across as a show off. I'm really just interested in sharing and discussing cool knives. Outside of forums and ig, I have no outlets to do this. It's truly a love affair, which in a sense I enjoy showing (off).
> 
> This new (to me) Rader is really impressive. I honestly can't help but continually admire it. I sharpened it for the first time today and am completely impressed at how quickly it took a screaming sharp edge. Plus with the etching I gave it it has this wonderful blue hue to it that's somewhat mesmerizing. Sadly I can't capture this in photos though.



You know I am kidding about showing off, right? Please continue to "show off", beautiful knives and you take pictures very well too.


----------



## marc4pt0

I figured, but still felt compelled to explain. And thanks!


----------



## marc4pt0

Couple detail shots of the above Rader. Some I was trying to show the blue hue this Damascus currently has.















View attachment 62775


----------



## daddy yo yo

Damascus rarely captures my attention. This one does. It is gorgeous! And on a side note, also DT's Damascus speaks to me...


----------



## marc4pt0

Medium carbon Damascus clad 52100 core gyuto with forged (and super thin) distal taper from Tobi / Metal Monkeys


----------



## marc4pt0

Yo gyuto by Mr Jiro Tsuchime in white #1
234mm x 52mm, 4.6mm thick and 285g
Very impressive number. I asked Mr Jiro to move the "born on date" and serial number from the tang to the blade face. It's just too nice to cover.
The kanji reads Reiwa Ninen Mutsuki Rokuju Go (Reiwa is the current era in Japan, Mutsuki is January, Rokuju Go is serial # 65)


----------



## marc4pt0

A Halcyon Forge that Joe made 2 years ago, but only came to me via BST here about 2 days ago.
235x54mm, wrought iron clad 1.2519 core wearing ringed gidgee and walrus Oosik


----------



## Nino-chan

marc4pt0 said:


> View attachment 54568
> View attachment 54569
> View attachment 54570
> View attachment 54571
> View attachment 54572


whos the maker?


----------



## Matt Zilliox

marc4pt0 said:


> View attachment 54564
> View attachment 54565
> View attachment 54566
> View attachment 54567


you have an amazing collection, but theres something about this knife that just stirs my loin. i was happy to read your comments on his 1.2513 core, then i realized my incoming knife is 1.2519 haha. wonder how much difference there is?


----------



## valgard

Matt Zilliox said:


> you have an amazing collection, but theres something about this knife that just stirs my loin. i was happy to read your comments on his 1.2513 core, then i realized my incoming knife is 1.2519 haha. wonder how much difference there is?


Dude, his 1.2519 is tits! I have 4 of his knives in this steel. Easily one of my favorite steels.


----------



## marc4pt0

Nino-chan said:


> whos the maker?



Fujiwara Yoshiaki (Kato Kiyoshi), this is one of his western handle workhorse blades


----------



## marc4pt0

Matt Zilliox said:


> you have an amazing collection, but theres something about this knife that just stirs my loin. i was happy to read your comments on his 1.2513 core, then i realized my incoming knife is 1.2519 haha. wonder how much difference there is?




Both steels are something amazing, especially in the hands of Joe


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Wow that Rader is impressive. I'm coming up soon on his list and you've inspired me with that Damascus pattern. Love it.


----------



## VICTOR J CREAZZI

Really enjoyed seeing all of these beautiful knives. Thanks for posting.


----------



## marc4pt0

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Wow that Rader is impressive. I'm coming up soon on his list and you've inspired me with that Damascus pattern. Love it.



it just gets better with use as well


----------



## ma_sha1

Amazing collection! 

can you share on what’s your top performers?


----------



## marc4pt0

Here's s silly little video


----------



## Barmoley

Dude...you have way too many Billipps and Raiders and that Haburn doesn't fit your collection at all. Time to let go.


----------



## marc4pt0

You don’t think the Western Haburn fits?


----------



## Barmoley

marc4pt0 said:


> You don’t think the Western Haburn fits?


Not your size, not your steel, just all wrong


----------



## marc4pt0

Dammit


----------



## Matt Zilliox

haha, great looking knives!


----------



## marc4pt0

Matt Zilliox said:


> haha, great looking knives!



I couldn't agree more. Some seriously talented maker's work on that table


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Mark - I think it's about time for "another" knife intervention ... remember = we are doing this FOR YOU ... JUST PUT THE KNIVES DOWN AND STEP AWAY FROM THE COUNTER .... please go get some coffee or, preferably, other 'alternative' beverage and text me your current location just before you leave .... a text that you are coming back would be nice but I won't need a lot of time ...

Just doing this for you ... always remember that ...

Stupid amazing senor! And don't pull that "i'm a professional crap" .... also now go out & find (me) a damn SS clad Catcheside please ...


----------



## marc4pt0

hahahah!
And to think I used to have a stainless Damascus clad carbon core Catcheside. Very groovy blade


----------



## MontezumaBoy

That just makes me sad bro … off into the basement I go ...


----------



## Nino-chan

marc4pt0 said:


> Fujiwara Yoshiaki (Kato Kiyoshi), this is one of his western handle workhorse blades


bloody nice mate im gonna look for 1


----------



## Nino-chan

marc4pt0 said:


> Fujiwara Yoshiaki (Kato Kiyoshi), this is one of his western handle workhorse blades


do you have a link?


----------



## marc4pt0

So I've just been torching stuff lately.
The Mazaki 210 KU from Carbon, I changed the wa-handle to a double-d, then scorched it up.
The Raquin I just took his saya and hit it with the torch as well. Both were polished a bit and then oiled


----------



## thebradleycrew

@marc4pt0 Marc, you're on fire (pun intended)!


----------



## thebradleycrew

What are those Raquin specs?


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

I just found you on Instagram last night and I liked just about every single post you put up. Such a lovely collection. You have all of the knives I really really want. Namely halcyon, Kamon, and Tsubaya Tanaka... I did just purchase a Nashiji Mazaki 240mm from knives and stones and so at least I’ll have that one... keep posting and sharing as it gets me a certain type of way. Love the recent touching as well btw...


----------



## Barmoley

There is a name for this torching affliction.......looks good though


----------



## marc4pt0

thebradleycrew said:


> What are those Raquin specs?



Pun appreciated. The Raquin is a perfect 220 x 54.41, 5mm thick and 182.5g gyuto in 145sc. Bryan didn't care for the saya he made so he basically gave it for free by issuing a refund. Now that it's torched, it looks even more dope.


----------



## marc4pt0

Malcolm Johnson said:


> I just found you on Instagram last night and I liked just about every single post you put up. Such a lovely collection. You have all of the knives I really really want. Namely halcyon, Kamon, and Tsubaya Tanaka... I did just purchase a Nashiji Mazaki 240mm from knives and stones and so at least I’ll have that one... keep posting and sharing as it gets me a certain type of way. Love the recent touching as well btw...



That was you? Haha, sent the notifications thingy off the charts. Much appreciated!


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

marc4pt0 said:


> That was you? Haha, sent the notifications thingy off the charts. Much appreciated!


I felt a bit silly liking so many things all at once... but damn you have a fine selection.


----------



## marc4pt0

Malcolm Johnson said:


> I felt a bit silly liking so many things all at once... but damn you have a fine selection.



Haha, no worries my man. I have been fortunate to have a lot of knives by talented makers pass through


----------



## marc4pt0

Vanessa (Martin) Knives 336 layer ladder Damascus in 15N20 & 1080 with stabilized oak


----------



## Matt Zilliox

that handle is exquisite


----------



## banzai_burrito

marc4pt0 said:


> Vanessa (Martin) Knives 336 layer ladder Damascus in 15N20 & 1080 with stabilized oak
> 
> 
> View attachment 78185
> View attachment 78186
> View attachment 78187
> View attachment 78188
> View attachment 78189
> View attachment 78190
> View attachment 78191
> View attachment 78192
> View attachment 78193
> View attachment 78194


Damn, that's a beautiful knife!


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

What a gorgeous handle


----------



## IsoJ

Malcolm Johnson said:


> What a gorgeous handle


Sweet handle


----------



## marc4pt0

The handle is was a large part that pulled me in. And it feels just as good as it looks.


----------



## marc4pt0

Mareko Maumasi “stainless wootz” gyuto with koa handle and saya:


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

marc4pt0 said:


> Mareko Maumasi “stainless wootz” gyuto with koa handle and saya:
> 
> 
> View attachment 78255
> View attachment 78256
> View attachment 78265
> View attachment 78268
> View attachment 78267
> View attachment 78266
> View attachment 78259
> View attachment 78260
> View attachment 78261
> View attachment 78263


That wootz is something special. Unreal package


----------



## milkbaby

I never get tired of seeing Mareko's knives! Sweet total package especially with the little koa saya pin


----------



## CB1968

marc4pt0 said:


> Mareko Maumasi “stainless wootz” gyuto with koa handle and saya:
> 
> 
> View attachment 78255
> View attachment 78256
> View attachment 78265
> View attachment 78268
> View attachment 78267
> View attachment 78266
> View attachment 78259
> View attachment 78260
> View attachment 78261
> View attachment 78263


Great job on the etching Marc.


----------



## captaincaed

marc4pt0 said:


> Mareko Maumasi “stainless wootz” gyuto with koa handle and saya:
> 
> 
> View attachment 78255
> View attachment 78256
> View attachment 78265
> View attachment 78268
> View attachment 78267
> View attachment 78266
> View attachment 78259
> View attachment 78260
> View attachment 78261
> View attachment 78263


I just listened to Mareko talking about stainless wootz on a podcast. I didn't even realize that was possible. From what I understand, the alloy composition is incredibly finicky.
It's stunning. How does it cut over time?


----------



## marc4pt0

@captaincaed it really is stunning. I’ll need to see if I can find that podcast to listen to!
As for your question about how it cuts over time, I’ll have to get back to you. For now I will say it’s been pretty nice. I want to get a little experience sharpening it, see how it really feels on the stones. Then see how long the edge lasts from there.


----------



## marc4pt0

Kemadi Knives 227x52mm in Mono Bulat steel wearing a Russian black Hornbeam handle. Comes in at a nice blade forward balance of 226.6g. F&F is top notch, my only negative at the moment is the 20mm ricasso area. I just prefer more around 13mm to 15mm. But this is minor in the overall stellar package. The handle is on the longer side at 144.5mm, but I think I’ll trim a little bit off.


----------



## IsoJ

That Kemadi looks like a real deal. It would be interesting to hear how it cuts...


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

marc4pt0 said:


> Kemadi Knives 227x52mm in Mono Bulat steel wearing a Russian black Hornbeam handle. Comes in at a nice blade forward balance of 226.6g. F&F is top notch, my only negative at the moment is the 20mm ricasso area. I just prefer more around 13mm to 15mm. But this is minor in the overall stellar package. The handle is on the longer side at 144.5mm, but I think I’ll trim a little bit off.
> 
> View attachment 79244
> View attachment 79245
> View attachment 79246
> View attachment 79247
> View attachment 79248


So extremely curious about these knives. Any chance at a formal review after a few months of use?


----------



## captaincaed

marc4pt0 said:


> @captaincaed it really is stunning. I’ll need to see if I can find that podcast to listen to!
> As for your question about how it cuts over time, I’ll have to get back to you. For now I will say it’s been pretty nice. I want to get a little experience sharpening it, see how it really feels on the stones. Then see how long the edge lasts from there.


Try Knife Talk #23. I think it's that one....


----------



## camochili

marc4pt0 said:


> View attachment 54635
> View attachment 54637
> View attachment 54637
> View attachment 54641
> View attachment 54642


looks like a painting on the blade... cool knife, nice shot.


----------



## camochili

eyewatering knives... like the konos, hf and the rader 5steel in particular.


----------



## marc4pt0

From Jonas Johnsson/ isasmedjan, a 230 x 61mm W2 integral honyaki wearing chestnut burl. Beyond impressed with this one


----------



## marc4pt0

Now with some life:


----------



## marc4pt0

Rader 5-steel 234 x 59mm S-grind gyuto with box elder burl


----------



## marc4pt0

Group shot:


----------



## marc4pt0

Bill Burke 52100 207 x 57.6mm sporting cherry burl:


----------



## marc4pt0

Some more


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

marc4pt0 said:


> Group shot:
> 
> View attachment 84997
> View attachment 84998


I have two Raders and want more. Love yours!


----------



## thebradleycrew

marc4pt0 said:


> Group shot:
> 
> View attachment 84997
> View attachment 84998


Really love these four. Especially that longer 52100 - that's my favorite.


----------



## marc4pt0

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> I have two Raders and want more. Love yours!



I get it. His knives are like tattoos, addictive. From what I hear, I actually don’t have any tats


----------



## jeffscot

shoud've known YOU got that burke!
kicked myself for not snagging that one!


----------



## rob

Love the new Rader 5-steel. Perfect size.


----------



## daddy yo yo

marc4pt0 said:


> View attachment 84998


The one on the left is soooooooo cool! Why? It has a natural Rader-esque endcap... I really love that feature!!!

Not a huge fan of damascus, but Michael's work (as does Devin's) is stunning. Can't stop looking at those pics!


----------



## marc4pt0

I’m with you on the Damascus thing. Normally not a fan, but lately I’ve been really digging it. Especially Rader’s work.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

marc4pt0 said:


> I get it. His knives are like tattoos, addictive. From what I hear, I actually don’t have any tats


Wish I could say the same lol. Months ago Michael said he'd do a Damascus for me, crossing my fingers. Judging from yours, they are a masterpiece.


----------



## milkbaby

You need to stop because I'm ODing on the pictures alone! LOL

I was just geeking out on the wood on that Isasmedjan on his Instagram the other day.


----------



## marc4pt0




----------



## MontezumaBoy

Now you are just being mean ... love the 240 burned forge finished one (AEB-L?) ... hope all is well in 'Mary'land ... obviously not been out that way or would have let you know ...


----------



## marc4pt0

Kemadi Bulat San mai 227x53mm with old Russian (circa 1885) railroad track iron cladding and Russian black horn beam handle:






















And with a mono steel Bulat Kemadi;


----------



## marc4pt0

Raquin 229x53mm I’m 145sc:


----------



## marc4pt0

Some Konosuke Fujiyama FM gyutos, all 240 versions


----------



## marc4pt0

Kamon entourage:


----------



## marc4pt0

A very cool one from Jess @ Oblivion Knives
237x54mm five layer co-mai with 52100 core:


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

What an update!


----------



## TreharnM

That is some collection. Jealousy level over 9000


----------



## marc4pt0

LaSeur 230mm x 53mm gyuto, 52100 forged wearing buckeye burl

Tony’s F&F is out of this world nice


----------



## marc4pt0

This one is from Will at Newham Knives.
It‘s a total pleasure using at work, and I can’t recommend his work enough.

Rwl34 stainless brass and redwood lace burl 
230mm x 54mm

Photos by Will himself:


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Amazing stuff there senor ~ but ~ big butt ~ where are the associated "marc4pt0" custom matching saya's / leather sheath be damned? Just sayin ...

Hope all is well!!!


----------



## Barmoley

marc4pt0 said:


> LaSeur 230mm x 53mm gyuto, 52100 forged wearing buckeye burl
> 
> Tony’s F&F is out of this world nice
> 
> 
> View attachment 94089
> View attachment 94091
> View attachment 94092
> View attachment 94093
> View attachment 94094
> View attachment 94095
> View attachment 94098
> View attachment 94099
> View attachment 94100


Ah, so you were the one who this knife was for. Looked so good on Tony's instagram.


----------



## Barmoley

marc4pt0 said:


> This one is from Will at Newham Knives.
> It‘s a total pleasure using at work, and I can’t recommend his work enough.
> 
> Rwl34 stainless brass and redwood lace burl
> 230mm x 54mm
> 
> Photos by Will himself:
> 
> View attachment 94110
> View attachment 94111
> View attachment 94112
> View attachment 94113
> View attachment 94114
> View attachment 94115
> View attachment 94116
> View attachment 94117
> View attachment 94118


I really enjoy the one I got from Will too. So glad @Brian Weekley introduced me to Will's work.


----------



## marc4pt0

MontezumaBoy said:


> Amazing stuff there senor ~ but ~ big butt ~ where are the associated "marc4pt0" custom matching saya's / leather sheath be damned? Just sayin ...
> 
> Hope all is well!!!



well luckily work has been busy getting in the way of saya making time. So that plus an unusually hot summer has kept me out of my stuffy garage “workshop“. But come fall time... game on!


----------



## marc4pt0

Barmoley said:


> Ah, so you were the one who this knife was for. Looked so good on Tony's instagram.



this was ordered pre-pandemic but then paused until a couple weeks again. Such a sweet blade man. Really impressed by the build


----------



## MontezumaBoy

marc4pt0 said:


> well luckily work has been busy getting in the way of saya making time. So that plus an unusually hot summer has kept me out of my stuffy garage “workshop“. But come fall time... game on!



I was hoping that was the reason ... very very glad that 'work is getting in the way' but also looking forward to seeing your saya endeavors! All the best!


----------



## marc4pt0

Thought I’d get a little creative and try this leather drumstick bag for a knife kit. I‘m quite pleased with it come to find out. The strap allows one to throw this over neck and shoulder like a quiver of arrows


----------



## josemartinlopez

I now believe the drumstick bag post.


----------



## marc4pt0

A very baller 225mm Jiro. It’s so impressive through and through. 
Thickest part of the spine is 8.04mm


----------



## Villanelle

What’s the extra kanji on that Jiro?


----------



## marc4pt0

Villanelle said:


> What’s the extra kanji on that Jiro?



Sorry for the late reply, just now saw your question.

The Kanji on the left reads: 
令和弐年⇒2020
神無月⇒October
百七拾八⇒178


----------



## Matt Zilliox

Damn i want a 225mm jiro


----------



## marc4pt0

I had purchased 4 knives prior to the fantastic city restaurant shutdown order. Three of which had arrived last Saturday. Perhaps an unplanned exodus.

240 Denty Nashiji S grind wearing brown dyed maple burl and titanium


----------



## marc4pt0

Another wearing dyed masur birc, 240 Denty convex:


----------



## marc4pt0

And a k-tip 240 with burnt oak, copper and burned mild steel in nashiji wavey finish:


----------



## Matt Zilliox

marc4pt0 said:


> Another wearing dyed masur birc, 240 Denty convex:
> 
> View attachment 107682
> View attachment 107673
> View attachment 107674
> View attachment 107675
> View attachment 107676
> View attachment 107677
> View attachment 107678
> View attachment 107680
> View attachment 107681



This one is especially neat


----------



## daddy yo yo

marc4pt0 said:


> Another wearing dyed masur birc, 240 Denty convex:
> 
> View attachment 107682
> View attachment 107673
> View attachment 107674
> View attachment 107675
> View attachment 107676
> View attachment 107677
> View attachment 107678
> View attachment 107680
> View attachment 107681


Wow... I envy you for this one!


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

Those Kamon’s are absolutely brilliant.


----------



## picturepoet

your collection is impressive
the photos are excellent and it gave me great pleasure to look through them.
Congratulations on the new Kamons .. the denty western is my favorite


----------



## GBT-Splint

marc4pt0 said:


> View attachment 54583
> View attachment 54584



This slicer (or is it?) looks absolutely amazing. I just love tu use this kind of blades. Wow Amazed thanks for sharing


----------



## 9fingeredknife

Every time I see a picture of a Kamon I wish I had one to try...


----------



## marc4pt0

GBT-Splint said:


> This slicer (or is it?) looks absolutely amazing. I just love tu use this kind of blades. Wow Amazed thanks for sharing



Filet knife, about 170mm in blade length, by Andy Billipp.


----------



## GBT-Splint

marc4pt0 said:


> Filet knife, about 170mm in blade length, by Andy Billipp.


Love it I belive there is not enough filet knives in high end cultelry


----------



## MOCDaddy

Wow they all beauties but that S GRIND IS


----------



## marc4pt0

One that I haven’t really posted much of yet. A Kamon S-Hook grind ”concept proof”. It’s an unbelievable performer.
The handle is a redesigned western blonde ebony with an M3 mokume ferrule, all done by me.


----------



## GBT-Splint

marc4pt0 said:


> One that I haven’t really posted much of yet. A Kamon S-Hook grind ”concept proof”. It’s an unbelievable performer.
> The handle is a redesigned western blonde ebony with an M3 mokume ferrule, all done by me.
> 
> View attachment 108870
> View attachment 108871
> View attachment 108872
> View attachment 108873
> View attachment 108874
> View attachment 108875
> View attachment 108876
> View attachment 108877
> View attachment 108878
> View attachment 108879


Awesome job on the handle, it is a stunning knife. I plan to own one of those hook grind in a near future  How's the food release? heard it's insane


----------



## Barmoley

Marc, you've got some serious skilz.... I saw this handle before in your posts somewhere, but didn't realize you made it, excellent work.


----------



## marc4pt0

GBT-Splint said:


> Awesome job on the handle, it is a stunning knife. I plan to own one of those hook grind in a near future  How's the food release? heard it's insane



It’s nuts. I’m more of a fan of breeze through food cutting than food release. But when you have a blade that does both, better than most others, it’s hard to beat.


----------



## marc4pt0

Barmoley said:


> Marc, you've got some serious skilz.... I saw this handle before in your posts somewhere, but didn't realize you made it, excellent work.



Thank you. 
The handle was a purchase, but I completely modified it and added the ferrule so it would transition better to the blade. Definitely inspired by David Lisch and Jelle Hazenberg. I wish I had pics of it from Before to show the differences. It’s a completely different handle now though.


----------



## marc4pt0

Group photo while I wait for no. 9 to arrive:


----------



## mack

A 7-layer san mai is missing. Just saying.

Best,
Mack.


----------



## marc4pt0

mack said:


> A 7-layer san mai is missing. Just saying.
> 
> Best,
> Mack.



Yes indeed. That’s no. 9 that I’m waiting to receive. Benjamin is freshening it up. Super pumped to get that one in as well


----------



## mack

Well then no. 10 has to be a 5-layer san mai with non stainless mild steel cladding. He did a few at the beginning of his career, don't think he does those anymore.

Impressive collection btw.

Mack.


----------



## marc4pt0

mack said:


> Well then no. 10 has to be a 5-layer san mai with non stainless mild steel cladding. He did a few at the beginning of his career, don't think he does those anymore.
> 
> Impressive collection btw.
> 
> Mack.



I wish he did. Those were pretty nice. Maybe he’ll make a few down the road. Sounds like he may have a few new ideas baking up for 2021. Curious what he has in store


----------



## stereo.pete

@marc4pt0 , I've been out of the knife game for a while and just getting back into it, wow what a collection! Question about Kamon's unique handles, are they take down handles, as in... you can unscrew them and remove the tang from the handle?


----------



## marc4pt0

stereo.pete said:


> @marc4pt0 , I've been out of the knife game for a while and just getting back into it, wow what a collection! Question about Kamon's unique handles, are they take down handles, as in... you can unscrew them and remove the tang from the handle?



Yes, you can actually (and easily) remove the handles.
His knives are hand made, so each one varies accordingly. I did switch handles on 2 Kamon knives that were almost identical in tang size and length. That was just luck of the draw though.


----------



## stereo.pete

marc4pt0 said:


> Yes, you can actually (and easily) remove the handles.
> His knives are hand made, so each one varies accordingly. I did switch handles on 2 Kamon knives that were almost identical in tang size and length. That was just luck of the draw though.



I love the idea of the take down handle, a lot of blade smiths have been doing this for years with hunters and Bowie knives. I think it's a great idea to adapt it to kitchen knives for ease of blade repair, polishing, etc. Awesome, thanks for answering the question!


----------



## parbaked

stereo.pete said:


> I love the idea of the take down handle, a lot of blade smiths have been doing this for years with hunters and Bowie knives. I think it's a great idea adapt it to kitchen knives for easy of blade repair, polishing, etc.


Ben has also made knives with multiple handles for customers, so one can change handle size, material, weight etc.
I'm ordering one handle with three different blades so I can tell wifey that it's just one knife...


----------



## marc4pt0

The Whacky Honyaki Group, or the Slammon Hamon Gang:


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Senor Marc - couldn't that Mareko wootz blade you have be viewed at as Honyaki? Just curious ... not part of the hamon gang obiously .. but honyaki ...


----------



## marc4pt0

MontezumaBoy said:


> Senor Marc - couldn't that Mareko wootz blade you have be viewed at as Honyaki? Just curious ... not part of the hamon gang obiously .. but honyaki ...



That sparks the question “what is a true honyaki”, but I don’t think the Mareko would be considered. The wootz is a proprietary _blend_ (made by his shop mate I believe), not a mono steel.


----------



## nakiriknaifuwaifu

@marc4pt0 rank honyaccis plis?


----------



## captaincaed

Love me a good Primus.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

marc4pt0 said:


> That sparks the question “what is a true honyaki”, but I don’t think the Mareko would be considered. The wootz is a proprietary _blend_ (made by his shop mate I believe), not a mono steel.



Not sure of any steel that couldn't be considered a blend though ... I get that particular Wootz (especially w/ the add'n of chromium for the semi-stainless property his dragon forge brethren made it) is likely out of the running ... still would like me some Mareko Wootz though ... 

TjA


----------



## Barmoley

MontezumaBoy said:


> Not sure of any steel that couldn't be considered a blend though ... I get that particular Wootz (especially w/ the add'n of chromium for the semi-stainless property his dragon forge brethren made it) is likely out of the running ... still would like me some Mareko Wootz though ...
> 
> TjA


Is it differentially heat treated? If it is semi stainless that means it has considerable amount of chrome and is most likely air hardening steel.


----------



## toddnmd

Impressive! What do you charge for your handle work?



marc4pt0 said:


> One that I haven’t really posted much of yet. A Kamon S-Hook grind ”concept proof”. It’s an unbelievable performer.
> The handle is a redesigned western blonde ebony with an M3 mokume ferrule, all done by me.


----------



## F-Flash

Kamons or billipps? Must be hard choice!


----------



## daddy yo yo

F-Flash said:


> Kamons or billipps? Must be hard choice!


Kamon for me!

You have some sweet Kamons, sir!!! I am catching up though...


----------



## marc4pt0

daddy yo yo said:


> Kamon for me!
> 
> You have some sweet Kamons, sir!!! I am catching up though...



keep me updated, looking fwd to seeing what you get.


----------



## daddy yo yo

marc4pt0 said:


> keep me updated, looking fwd to seeing what you get.


Of course I will!!!


----------



## marc4pt0

One I got back is 2019 when things were so much more cool.
A 230mm Damascus clad 52100 core gyuto from the talented Tobi at Metal Monkey. This knife is pure pleasure using.


----------



## marc4pt0

Larger Konosuke Fujiyama FM B2
234mm edge
55mm tall
4.04mm spine @ handle
224g weight


----------



## GBT-Splint

marc4pt0 said:


> Larger Konosuke Fujiyama FM B2
> 234mm edge
> 55mm tall
> 4.04mm spine @ handle
> 224g weight
> 
> View attachment 110183
> View attachment 110184
> View attachment 110185
> View attachment 110186
> View attachment 110187
> View attachment 110188
> View attachment 110189


You used it yet ?


----------



## marc4pt0

GBT-Splint said:


> You used it yet ?



I have. These pics are when I first got it last June. It’s only seen about 30 minutes of use, and that was about a month ago.


----------



## GBT-Splint

marc4pt0 said:


> I have. These pics are when I first got it last June. It’s only seen about 30 minutes of use, and that was about a month ago.


This knife looks like it's fun ans pleasant to use. Anything special ?


----------



## marc4pt0

Here’s one that holds a dear spot for me. @ejd53 and @HHHKnives hosted an extremely kind giveaway back in 2013. Out of sheer luck my #44 post was drawn to win. This was announced on a rather _extremely _important day in my life, the same day my first daughter was born. That night, after the chaos in the hospital, I finally laid down on that rather uncomfortable couch to finally catch some rest and sleep. Pulled out my trusty phone to peak into kkf before passing out. That’s when I found out I won this badass blade. Needless to say it took me a while before I could fall asleep.






Tuxedo Gyuto


Hello and good day. Here is one that is now in the GIVEAWAY section of the forum! Yep GIVEAWAY!!!! Long story short. This is a awesome blade designed and inspired off all the stuff I have learned from this board and its members over the last couple years!!! This is just a small way of saying...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com










NEW GIVEAWAY - TRUST ME, YOU WANT TO BE IN THIS ONE


I have been a member for almost a year and a half and have learned a huge amount from the kindness of the other members. So, today, I would like to pay them back by running a giveaway contest in conjunction with Randy Haas. We will be giving away a custom HHH 270 Damascus Gyuto with a handle of...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com






HHH Tuxedo gyuto by Randy Haas sporting real pre-prohibition ivory. A knife that my oldest daughter knows she’s inheriting once she’s able to wield it.


----------



## marc4pt0

GBT-Splint said:


> This knife looks like it's fun ans pleasant to use. Anything special ?



It’s a bit taller and more robust than the typical Konosuke Fujiyama. Just as atom splitting sharp too.


----------



## WildBoar

Sweet -- I didn't realize you still owned the Tuxedo. Definitely functional artwork. Randy makes beautiful knives.


----------



## marc4pt0

WildBoar said:


> Sweet -- I didn't realize you still owned the Tuxedo. Definitely functional artwork. Randy makes beautiful knives.



oh baby, that’s a permanent fixture here. And as you can see, it gets used.


----------



## Dc2123

marc4pt0 said:


> Here’s one that holds a dear spot for me. @ejd53 and @HHHKnives hosted an extremely kind giveaway back in 2013. Out of sheer luck my #44 post was drawn to win. This was announced on a rather _extremely _important day in my life, the same day my first daughter was born. That night, after the chaos in the hospital, I finally laid down on that rather uncomfortable couch to finally catch some rest and sleep. Pulled out my trusty phone to peak into kkf before passing out. That’s when I found out I won this badass blade. Needless to say it took me a while before I could fall asleep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tuxedo Gyuto
> 
> 
> Hello and good day. Here is one that is now in the GIVEAWAY section of the forum! Yep GIVEAWAY!!!! Long story short. This is a awesome blade designed and inspired off all the stuff I have learned from this board and its members over the last couple years!!! This is just a small way of saying...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kitchenknifeforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW GIVEAWAY - TRUST ME, YOU WANT TO BE IN THIS ONE
> 
> 
> I have been a member for almost a year and a half and have learned a huge amount from the kindness of the other members. So, today, I would like to pay them back by running a giveaway contest in conjunction with Randy Haas. We will be giving away a custom HHH 270 Damascus Gyuto with a handle of...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kitchenknifeforums.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HHH Tuxedo gyuto by Randy Haas sporting real pre-prohibition ivory. A knife that my oldest daughter knows she’s inheriting once she’s able to wield it.
> 
> View attachment 110193
> View attachment 110194
> View attachment 110195
> View attachment 110196
> View attachment 110197
> View attachment 110198
> View attachment 110199
> View attachment 110200
> View attachment 110201
> View attachment 110202


View attachment 110193




Hell of a story, Marc, that’s a gods are good kind of day.

May I offer my firstborn son to
wed your daughter so that maybe one day I could inherit that knife before I’m to old and weak to wield such a thing.

pure beauty and a beast


----------



## marc4pt0

212x 53mm, 205g 52100 Rader gyuto:


----------



## marc4pt0

Couple more:


----------



## WildBoar

Is that the Rader you are offering to Chuckles? Man, I need to become friends with people like you...


----------



## marc4pt0

WildBoar said:


> Is that the Rader you are offering to Chuckles? Man, I need to become friends with people like you...



Yessiryee!


----------



## marc4pt0

Kamons:


----------



## daddy yo yo

Gorgeous!


----------



## Barmoley

Marc I think you need to add a few more kamon to your collection, it really looks like you are lacking in that regard.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

How do we know you don't only have one + 8 extra handles / I mean a little photoshop work and your there! 

Beautiful collection senor (... I have to point out that you "may be" dangerously close to needing an intervention - which just say the word & I will help you with the San Mai BTW! But that just me always trying to help!).


----------



## marc4pt0

MontezumaBoy said:


> How do we know you don't only have one + 8 extra handles / I mean a little photoshop work and your there!
> 
> Beautiful collection senor (... I have to point out that you "may be" dangerously close to needing an intervention - which just say the word & I will help you with the San Mai BTW! But that just me always trying to help!).



your offer of help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## QCDawg

Speechless. What a collection.


----------



## marc4pt0

Realized I hadn’t really posted pics of this gem yet. Scored it last year, had it sent to Benjamin for a handle update and refinishing. Quite a stunner.


----------



## Mrchainsaw

marc4pt0 said:


> Filet knife, about 170mm in blade length, by Andy Billipp.



I’ve been looking for a great filet knife. Any suggestions?


----------



## jsph

marc4pt0 said:


> Realized I hadn’t really posted pics of this gem yet. Scored it last year, had it sent to Benjamin for a handle update and refinishing. Quite a stunner.
> 
> View attachment 123302
> View attachment 123303
> View attachment 123307



this is _unreal_. can you tell us more? is there another post with full details on this?


----------



## mc2442

I think you could have a side hustle as a (re)distributer of Kamon knives in the US.

He is apparently working on mine now, have not got to try one of his out yet. Soon tho.


----------



## marc4pt0

jsph said:


> this is _unreal_. can you tell us more? is there another post with full details on this?



Sure can. Specs are:


stainless clad, 1.2519 core242mm edge52mm
heel
height 7.63
spine
thickness
at
handle250.49gblue dyed birch, titanium caps

Benjamin of Kamon Knives took this one in to freshen it up, and give is an updated handle.


----------



## marc4pt0

mc2442 said:


> I think you could have a side hustle as a (re)distributer of Kamon knives in the US.
> 
> He is apparently working on mine now, have not got to try one of his out yet. Soon tho.



You are in for quite the treat!


----------



## jsph

marc4pt0 said:


> Sure can. Specs are:
> 
> 
> stainless clad, 1.2519 core242mm edge52mm
> heel
> height7.63
> spine
> thickness
> at
> handle250.49gblue dyed birch, titanium caps
> 
> Benjamin of Kamon Knives took this one in to freshen it up, and give is an updated handle.



this is wonderful. thank you. really appreciate that. do you know, by the way, if he has a particular name or phrase for that style of handle, i mean in terms of its shape/geometry? i've seen it on a few of them now and not only does it seems like pure genius ergonomically, i wonder if he's codified it with a particular name. separately, i'm imagining it must _feel_ really neat and well-thought-out in the hand, probably most in a pinch grip, but maybe you can report on that at some point...?


----------



## marc4pt0

@jsph this particular handle is his western style. It keeps with his original design aesthetics well while still feeling great in hand.

being tall and lank, I have thin fingers. So my grip doesn’t get to fully experience the intention of most western handle designs. By that I mean my pinky doesn’t drop behind the notched out belly dip of the western handle. That said, I still think this handle feels good in use. But for me it just feels like his usual ”standard” handle to me. Just with cooler looks


----------



## marc4pt0

A few weeks ago the awesome folks of AI&OM held a lotto drawing for 2 Kaiju gyutos. I was lucky enough to be one of the winning recipients. A very impressive piece of work. 
Konosuke Fujiyama Kaiju B1 240mm gyuto.Edge length 230mm, heel height @ 53mm, 230g. Blonde buffalo horn and zircote.


----------



## mc2442

That's a beauty, congrats on the drawing!


----------



## marc4pt0

A Kamon 230 x 80mm Gigantoku. Koa saya by me. This denty Gigantoku absolutely stole my attention. Such a great blade and concept.


----------



## marc4pt0

Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo 240 stainless clad B1. This is what I have been waiting for ever since I first tried a wide bevel Fujiyama 7 years ago. I had a Togashi W1 stainless and it was a very handsome blade. The funny thing is right after I sold it these Tanaka ones popped up. Figured what the heck.


----------



## captaincaed

marc4pt0 said:


> Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo 240 stainless clad B1. This is what I have been waiting for ever since I first tried a wide bevel Fujiyama 7 years ago. I had a Togashi W1 stainless and it was a very handsome blade. The funny thing is right after I sold it these Tanaka ones popped up. Figured what the heck.
> 
> 
> View attachment 142437
> View attachment 142438
> View attachment 142439
> View attachment 142440
> View attachment 142441
> View attachment 142442
> View attachment 142443


So you nabbed this! I went on Carbon (what I thought was) quickly. Sold out. Wah wah.


----------



## Lakeshow

marc4pt0 said:


> A Kamon 230 x 80mm Gigantoku. Koa saya by me. This denty Gigantoku absolutely stole my attention. Such a great blade and concept.
> 
> 
> View attachment 138966
> View attachment 138967
> View attachment 138968



such a cool knife. it's like a chinese cleaver with a tip. congrats on the buy


----------



## marc4pt0

captaincaed said:


> So you nabbed this! I went on Carbon (what I thought was) quickly. Sold out. Wah wah.



That one sold before I could get to it as well. The one above was another that they received afterwards.


----------



## captaincaed

Lucky dog!


----------



## Star

marc4pt0 said:


> Hitohira Tanaka Kyuzo 240 stainless clad B1. This is what I have been waiting for ever since I first tried a wide bevel Fujiyama 7 years ago. I had a Togashi W1 stainless and it was a very handsome blade. The funny thing is right after I sold it these Tanaka ones popped up. Figured what the heck.
> 
> 
> View attachment 142437
> View attachment 142438
> View attachment 142439
> View attachment 142440
> View attachment 142441
> View attachment 142442
> View attachment 142443


Excuse my ignorance, would this be categorised as a medium weight knife?


----------



## marc4pt0

@DevinT 
Devin Thomas 249x53mm stainless clad Magnacut gyuto with bocote handle:


----------



## marc4pt0

Marko Tsourkan 240x52mm gyuto with hybrid wa/western handle. The wood I believe is amboyna burl. I also understand that the blade has been tuned up by Uwe (suntravel).


----------



## marc4pt0

Marko Tsourkan, stainless clad spicy whit 26c3 core (from Devin Thomas). Copper mokume and two tone Amboyna.


----------



## josemartinlopez

Love that handle as much as the knife!!!!!


----------



## marc4pt0

Funny story, this one. And it’s back. 
Martell 240 in CPM-154


----------



## marc4pt0

Fredrik Spåre and @moderncooking MCX colab in 26c3 honyaki. Etched and polished. Very impressive knife, especially for the very affordable price tag comparatively


----------



## moderncooking

marc4pt0 said:


> Fredrik Spåre and @moderncooking MCX colab in 26c3 honyaki. Etched and polished. Very impressive knife, especially for the very affordable price tag comparatively
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 167131
> View attachment 167132
> View attachment 167133
> View attachment 167134
> View attachment 167135
> View attachment 167137
> View attachment 167136
> View attachment 167135
> View attachment 167140



Mate the banding looks phenomenal! Great work! Might have to look into doing a batch like this in the future


----------



## captaincaed

It’s like a new-school Primus. Love it.


----------



## marc4pt0

captaincaed said:


> It’s like a new-school Primus. Love it.



Funny you should say this. My thoughts exactly.


----------



## pavhav

marc4pt0 said:


> Etched and polished


Wow! What did you use to get that result? Looks great. If I have it available I may try to emulate that finish.


----------



## gentiscid

Nice!


----------



## marc4pt0

pavhav said:


> Wow! What did you use to get that result? Looks great. If I have it available I may try to emulate that finish.




Ferric acid and water blend, around 2 to 1 ratio. Then buffed with high grit micro mesh pad. Worth doing!


----------



## moderncooking

Same process, but with hot OJ for those that want an easy, at home option. Make sure to remove any oil from the blade before you etch and if you have used your knife a bit make sure to give the knife a good polish before also.


----------



## marc4pt0

Bought this dalman last November off of bst. It was unused. Came to me with the tip missing, and the seller (a damn gentleman) immediately offered full refund. I declined so he sent a $100 on his own accord.
The blade finish was sub par, was not a fan of the blade profile, and the edge was nonexistent. After fixing the broken tip I focused on the oversized handle. Wasn’t my cup of tea, so I slimmed it down a touch and the torched it. After torching it I went back and polished it. The ring pattern really popped out nicely.

After torching and re-profiling / tip repair #1:







And the handle after more polishing:







But then I had bigger ideas for the handle. I was a big fan of the new blade profile, so next was to fix the poor finish. So off came the handle. While mucking around with the handle, I re-installed it just to see how it worked with it’s new shape. Wasn’t a fan so I knocked the handle off again. In doing so I myself broke a small piece of the tip off. I was flipping furious! I had really liked the new profile I gave it. So I walked away and gave it a few days. Came back with a new plan. Repaired the tip and re-profiled the spine (ONCE AGAIN), then knocked off a few mm of the machi (?) so that the new handle will fit in closer. I personally thought the neck was too long. Then polished, light etch and more polishing. Afterwards I gave the neck a blue tempering a la Kamon style:






Then I decided my handle making experience was minimal and I simply didn’t have anymore time to try. So I enlisted a very talented knife maker locally and asked a favor. I don’t believe he’s looking into getting in the handle making business, but he approved of the idea. A couple months later he finished a western handle for me. It was beautiful! But after trying it in use I found It a bit too big for my lanky fingers. So I modified it quite a bit into what it is now. Handle is claro walnut burl with brass.


----------



## daddy yo yo

You can always make a paring knife out of this blank…


----------



## ian

How is the profile different now? Looks like you made the tip a bit higher?


----------



## marc4pt0

ian said:


> How is the profile different now? Looks like you made the tip a bit higher?



it looks that way, but the only adjustments I made (Other than the neck/machi) were to the spine. By doing so it makes the blade profile more pointed.


----------



## Hockey3081

marc4pt0 said:


> it looks that way, but the only adjustments I made (Other than the neck/machi) were to the spine. By doing so it makes the blade profile more pointed.


What did you use to make the spine adjustments?


----------



## marc4pt0

Hockey3081 said:


> What did you use to make the spine adjustments?



Belt sander/grinder with medium grit and lots of dunking in water. Then followed with higher grit sand paper by hand to polish


----------



## marc4pt0

Kamon lineup:


----------



## marc4pt0

Some Kamon closeups. This one is a Gigantoku with a forged denty “s grind”, where the denty runs deeper and creates the hollow like an S grind.


----------



## Mrchainsaw

marc4pt0 said:


> Kamon lineup:
> 
> View attachment 182064


Drool. I’m just in awe


----------



## marc4pt0

And this one is a ~250mm gyuto in denty


----------



## Malcolm Johnson

marc4pt0 said:


> And this one is a ~250mm gyuto in denty
> 
> View attachment 182195
> View attachment 182196
> View attachment 182197
> View attachment 182198
> View attachment 182199
> View attachment 182200


That ironwood handle gets me all kinds of feels…. Such a wicked piece. I need a kamon….


----------



## Greenbriel

marc4pt0 said:


> Kamon lineup:
> 
> View attachment 182064



Well at least now we know why they are so hard to find.


----------



## MontezumaBoy

marc - could you set all your Kamon knives up like Ben does in his "group" photos ... I believe your pic will look exactly like his ...

I'm beginning to think Ben lives in Baltimore or you in Switzerland ...

Amazing blades as always ...


----------



## marc4pt0

MontezumaBoy said:


> marc - could you set all your Kamon knives up like Ben does in his "group" photos ... I believe your pic will look exactly like his ...
> 
> I'm beginning to think Ben lives in Baltimore or you in Switzerland ...
> 
> Amazing blades as always ...




Funny thing, that's pretty much what I was trying to do in that group shot. Basically, I want to be just like Mr @KAMON Knives when I grow up


----------



## MontezumaBoy

Remember me if the Shichi Mai ever needs to find a new home - really seems silly for you to onw a clad knife after all / just sayin! 

See the pic looks almost just like Ben's when horizontal ... LOL

Benjamin = Marc (?) ... just like Superman / Clark Kent the two of you are never seen together ... should have known once you were "getting into" making handles and sayas - they were too good to be a 1st attempt ...


----------



## marc4pt0

Mareko Maumasi


----------



## WildBoar

That's just damn sexy


----------



## marc4pt0

WildBoar said:


> That's just damn sexy


A very big thank you sir


----------

